# Training to faliure.



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

do you belive in training by maximal reps of faliure for core movements? i know most football players and coaches suggest this to build our needed type of explosive muscle fiber, obviuosly it works but it seems i go through platues liek this, for example im currently repping 250 for faliure sets, say 6 or 7 (faliure at 7 after 3 sets befor) and ive been stuck here now for a while, should i change up and increase my number of reps for a while to bust out of this platuea?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2005)

Certainly. Change up rep schemes every other week.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

alright also you know anything else about breakin outa plateaus them things get anoying as hell after a while


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 12, 2005)

Changing routine usually works for me.  It could be anything, something as simple as changing the order of exercises.  If that doesn't work,"Rage Against the Machine" on the IPod usually does it.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

tru im usally more of a tupac, big, 50 cent guy, but that kinda music does get me pretty pissed off, i dont know how them guys can even talk after all that screamin lol


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 12, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> tru im usally more of a tupac, big, 50 cent guy, but that kinda music does get me pretty pissed off, i dont know how them guys can even talk after all that screamin lol




i dont know how tupac big, and 50cent can talk after all the weed and crack


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

lol yea well 2 are dead so technically they cant and fifty slurrs when he raps cause he's been shot in da face


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 12, 2005)

music aside....lol....i alternate from DB to BB that usually helps. I normally listen to rap etc...but when i work out i like listening to rock not hardcore but fast pace like that group that sings the lyrics "get up and get down with the sickness" i forgot their names.


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.muscletech.com/TRAINING/JACK_UP_BENCHPRESS2/JackUp_Your_BenchPress.shtml


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

yo thanx guys


----------

